
Decentralized office planning tool to improve worker productivity - kevalshah90
https://properties.stroom.app/tools
======
kevalshah90
The tool uses data obtained from HR Teams on employee information and commute
patterns and produces a report that includes following recommendations:

Measure of spatial distribution of workforce.

Identify employee clusters and suggest potential new office locations for a
hub and spoke office Real Estate distribution.

Calculate cost, time savings and productivity gains from revised office real
estate plan.

